# dragonet and hitchhiker crab ID



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

what are these And can i keep the hitchhiker (its deadly) in a 1 gallon with no filter?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The wine dragonette is a smaller species that prefers small copapods and micro verts in the sand for food stuffs.I would not recommend keeping the crab in an unfiltered tank unless you plan on doing daily water changes via you existing tank. You can just keep him in a hang on breeder box and make sure the lid is on with no escape routes.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

i Was Going To ChangeIt weekly. hitchhikers are pretty Durable i Thought


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You can try and get away with weekly changes in such a small vessel but I have found that they just don't live long term in such an environment,an air stone or small filter is ideal. There are exceptions to this but I have tried many a crabs in large tuperwares and such and with out some agitation\aeration or daily water changes they seldom last over a few weeks\months.You can try it but just keep up on top offs to avoid salinity changes and keep an eye on negative water parameters.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

So What if i Put In An AirStone? Would ThatBeBetter


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Much better,the flow and oxygen saturation will help the biological processes along with making a better environment.I would also place a piece of live rock in with him for the filtering properties.


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

My girlfriend (knows nothing about fish) also suggested it, because she felt bad for him. So ok I will use my airstone and buy some cheap live rock  Thanks


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i've loved the bubble rods (dono what they're offically called)
a wall of bubbles on one end can create a gentle current as the water is pulled up from the bottom to create a small cycle in the tank, ... then there are no still areas in the tank, and lacks any force a water jet may have.

and all the benefits of having a lot of bubbles going through the water to bring in O2 and gas off excess CO2


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

So i got the crab and have an overflow type filter. but the filter has to balance on the tank which is so scary. So i am going to be a 2.5 gallon tank, much much better. He digs himself under the live rocks a lot


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

i have been informed bubble wands in a saltwater tank is a very bad thing, ... got it, ...


----------

